# HELP!!! My Plants keep dying



## griff1979 (Jan 4, 2004)

My Plants keep dying!Ive treated the water with plant gro etc but there still dying any tips
Cheers
Ben


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

ah thats horible ... ok first of all you need to find out what kinda plant it is ... if you already know tell us ..... of if you have no idea get a pic or some thing .....then we might work it out..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes, you need to ID the plant (a pic can help with that) and also what are your water parameters?

once you know these you can see if they match


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

first off, if you want a planted tank you need to know what kinda plants you need:

1. are you planning on using lots of light?
2. are you planning on using little lights?
3. are you getting plants that have color such as red?
4. are you using co2 system?
5. hows your water?
6. are you fertilizing your plants?
7. what kinda substrate do you have?
8. how many plants do you have in your tank?

Some plants need lots of strong light and some dont. Mixing them are not a good idea. There are also some agressive plants that tend to take up all the nutrients in the water leaving the less agressive plants with little or unsifficent nutrients leaving them dying slowly.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

if its not a water plant, it will surely die.
its not a cactus...right?


----------

